# Swindon and Preston shows



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I am judging at both these shows in October. I hope some of you new members, and non members can make it to one or the other or even both! The "Swindon" show is actually in Hermitage Berkshire, not far from Newbury, and is always a good day out. The Preston show is in...well....Preston!. Again the guys that run the show there do a cracking job, and theres a pub next door. The Swindon show is on the 16th oct , Preston is the following sat 23rd.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be showing at Swindon and my mice will be making an appearance at Preston without me, courtesy of SarahC (thank you!)

I'm really looking forward to Swindon, it's a really lovely show in a beautiful village with a picturesque pub up the road. I especially love the way that the pen numbers are all set out on the tables so everyone knows where their mice are going 

See you there!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

and just to big Preston up a bit,it's next door to a pub that does a Saturday carvery for £3.50 .We will be in there for lunch and mouse chat.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

do you know which sections you are judging Phil?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

mmmm carvery, thats me in the pub then! 

can't wait to meet you Phil and Sarah and my mice will be making their first outing.

do you transport your mice in the maxey's (if so what about water?)

cheers

Matt


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Oooh... tempted with Preston. I've never been to a mouse show before!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

SarahC said:


> do you know which sections you are judging Phil?


Hi Sarah, Im judging selfs and satins at Preston. Marked, satins and aovs at Swindon.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I would love to go to a Swindon show one day... would have gone this time, if only to have a chat with mousey friends... but unfortunately the 16th is a weekend I am working, and I can't get out of it, its the only weekend in Oct I AM working! LOL

Plus, I may have issues getting there.

Preston, well... i'm off, but there is no chance of me getting there AT ALL, unless I get a plane. *Laughs*

W xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> mmmm carvery, thats me in the pub then!
> 
> do you transport your mice in the maxey's (if so what do you use for water


slice of cucumber or carrot(not carrot for light colours in case it stains the coat)or bread soaked in water and squeezed so that it's just moist.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> .
> 
> Preston, well... i'm off, but there is no chance of me getting there AT ALL, unless I get a plane. *Laughs
> 
> W xx


if you do ever make the journey and have a free weekend you could always make the short trip from Preston to Blackpool.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Seawatch Stud said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > do you know which sections you are judging Phil?
> ...


thanks,do you know who your fellow judges are?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm carvery, thats me in the pub then!
> ...


thought so, but wanted to make sure. Thanks Sarah. I'm sooo nervous!


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sarah

Its Terry Thorne I belive

Paul


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Terry Thorne is judging tans, marked and aovs at Preston. I dont know who the other judge is at Swindon.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hot tip- get a unsliced loaf of white bread, and make a box that it just fits in, make a small hole in the side(of loaf ) put show mice in box,loaf should fill box so they have to go in hole.Mice will tunnel through inside of loaf. Fabulous coats is the result. On arrival at show, pick the one that looks best. YOU SHOULD TRY THIS AT HOME FIRST.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be back. said:


> Hot tip- get a unsliced loaf of white bread, and make a box that it just fits in, make a small hole in the side(of loaf ) put show mice in box,loaf should fill box so they have to go in hole.Mice will tunnel through inside of loaf. Fabulous coats is the result. On arrival at show, pick the one that looks best. YOU SHOULD TRY THIS AT HOME FIRST.


mmmm sounds mad! i'll give it a try!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

you just need to time it so that they are still burrowing through it on way to show! all it does is super grooms the mice. On another subject of wet food in maxies, there was a slight winge about it many years ago as it more or less identified the fact that certain maxeys belonged to the same fancier.I always used to dress each maxey differently i.e. different bedding food etc in maxeys entered in the same class. I have on occasion won three or four sections at one show, and when the BIS lineup is on the table, you suddenly realise that three of your maxeys are identicle out of the five, same bedding etc, it can identify your mice as a group. This of course is not a problem at all, as the best mice will win.

I never, ever, used any wet items at all in my Maxeys. You may get away with it on lots of occasions but it wont be long before your best mouse makes a mess of it and it spoils the coat, usually as the challenges are coming out. The thing to do is use several different types of Grain, and soak thease under water for about 12 hours before the show. Night before the show wash the grain off, and leave in the open air to surface dry. The grain will now be about 70 percent water,and will of slghtly swolen up. it will keep the mice looking plump all day,in with the bread ad milk in a ball for the way home. Happy mousing.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for the advice


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome advice, thanks for that I'll be back! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

just a quick warning about using soaked grain in your maxies, you have actually started the into growth process of the grain, and unless you carry on that process, to turn it into sprouting grain (very high nutritional value) it will turn to mould very quickly,so whhen home, as you take the mouse out, empty the maxey and throw away the grain, all will be well. (or by the next show your maxeys will have a foot of green stems growing through the bars or a very interesting looking mould living in there)


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be back. said:


> just a quick warning about using soaked grain in your maxies, you have actually started the into growth process of the grain, and unless you carry on that process, to turn it into sprouting grain (very high nutritional value) it will turn to mould very quickly,so whhen home, as you take the mouse out, empty the maxey and throw away the grain, all will be well. (or by the next show your maxeys will have a foot of green stems growing through the bars or a very interesting looking mould living in there)


lolz, like my fishing bait boxes , should smell them if you leave expander pellets in!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I use Mixed Poultry Grain as the bulk of my mouse food, which contains wheat, barley and maize. Will this be suitable for soaking?

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

paulbrv65 said:


> Sarah
> 
> Its Terry Thorne I belive
> 
> Paul


Ah the charming Terry,I'm really looking forward to meeting up with friendly faces after my absence.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

It will be nice to see you Sarah, feels like ages dosent it? I took the summer off from showing, went kayak fishing every weekend instead. Its too bloody windy and cold for that now, so back to draughty show halls we go!. I know you have been missed, and people will be glad to see you back.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

SarahY said:


> I use Mixed Poultry Grain as the bulk of my mouse food, which contains wheat, barley and maize. Will this be suitable for soaking?
> 
> Sarah xxx


Wheat is very suitable and the grain I always use, barley doesnt adsorb as much water. Maize swells up incredibly and the yellow will stain coats, stick to wheat.
Gary B.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

OK, thank you 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Who judged at the reading show in september??
Yay for the swindon show!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Stuart Smith judged selfs and satins and Dave Safe judged tans, marked and AOV. I think...

It was definitely Stuart and Dave, anyway 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I took a video of Stuart judgind 2 Champagnes lol. Couldn't make his mind up, was stood there for ages


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Megzilla, let's share a video with us please, I wanna watch and see beautiful champagnes


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

It's mobile camera quality lol
I'll upload it in the morning and share  It also has a view on the whole room and only a tad of the mice being judged. I wanted to get the feel of the sheer number of small fuzzies in the room! (amazing!)


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope some of you guys can make it to the show on saturday. I cant discuss mice as Im judging but it would be nice to see some new faces there. Brian runs a good show in a pretty village and all are welcome.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup, I am  Going to have to train it though ):
Does anyone know if Mrs M. Anderson is going? (Trevethan) I've been told by my boss to introduce myself


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck today everyone!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Well maybe girls cant make mouse boxes, but they sure can breed winners!. An all girl victory today at Swindon mouse club. Hearty congratulations to Heather, Sam, Sarah and Emma. All the winners today were excellent. It was a pleasure to judge mice of that quality. Please dont learn how to build mouse boxes....leave us something!.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol grats lady's any pic's going so i can see what i got to get my mice too?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations ladies!!! :gwavebw

Sarah xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh God I forgot about Sarah Y!...Its only a matter of time till she joins the ranks of the winners. The only reason its taking longer is she chose a much more difficult path to the top!. Tratallan is another one! Cmon boys pull your fingers out before its too late!.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ur not scared of us girls are u phil


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh God I forgot about you too Leigh!.......Of cousre Im scared of girls! Iv been married a thousand times!....well 3 times but it feels like a thousand!!........Its the same for them I expect!.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd love a woman to win the top twenty,I think Ruth has been the only one :?: Logistics are as ever a problem but with a bit of helping each other out we should get to most between us.I still yearn to be able to make a mouse box but wood and measuring,non comprende.Staple guns are one level down in danger from a chain saw which leaves the good old hammer.Just a tad to much violence involved when hitting the staples,poor crumpled little things  and so to Preston,see you next week.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

The top twenty is the ultimate competition in the fancy. Just like it is in any other sport/hobby. If you win the top twenty you have performed better over the show season than anyone else. Competition simply does not get more pure than that. I wish anyone prepared to go for it my very best wishes. I will never forget I won the top twenty which means I beat EVERYBODY else. So go for it and be only the 2nd woman/women to win it!.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Major congrats ladies!!  Proud of ya... and wish I had been there


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Well done ladies, on your various, deserved wins :thumbuo :thumbuo :thumbuo



Seawatch Stud said:


> Oh God I forgot about Sarah Y!...Its only a matter of time till she joins the ranks of the winners. The only reason its taking longer is she chose a much more difficult path to the top!. Tratallan is another one! Cmon boys pull your fingers out before its too late!.


Thanks for those words of encouragement Phil xx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Naomi if you want some argentes let me know. I know you like a challenge but I can assure you winning with argentes is just that!. For a start you will have to beat Loganberry, Il be back and me to do it and thats a challenge in itself!. Sorry if that sounds arrogant, but well I am arrogant!. :lol:


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Naomi if you want some argentes let me know. I know you like a challenge but I can assure you winning with argentes is just that!. For a start you will have to beat Loganberry, Il be back and me to do it and thats a challenge in itself!. Sorry if that sounds arrogant, but well I am arrogant!. :lol:


Never a truer word spoken.

Yesterday was a great day out as always at Swindon mouse show. Was lovely getting to see everyone again, sorry girls i didnt get a chance to talk to you. I was taken notes from Phil and trying to stay awake having gone there once again with no sleep and Phil wouldnt let me go to sleep in his car... big meany. Phil had the patients of a saint yesterday with me asking questions about AOV's and the Marked mice, Thanks Philip. 
Well done girlys on your wins, Heather got best in show with a Cham Satin baby and i got Best Opposite Age in show with a adult Ivory.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats to all winner. Swindon is the first show I went to a few years back.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The secret garden said:


> sorry girls i didnt get a chance to talk to you.


I knooooow, AND.........the next show I'm likely to attend, I _*think*_ you're going to be even busier 

Phil.....Arrogant? :shock: :shock: 
Seemed a perfect pussycat to me 

xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Phil.....Arrogant?
> Seemed a perfect pussycat to me


But very manly at the same time 



> sorry girls i didnt get a chance to talk to you.


No worries sweetie, we'll catch up soon xx

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

> I knooooow, AND.........the next show I'm likely to attend, I think you're going to be even busier


You're going to Shareshill Naomi? *ponders, plans and schemes*


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> You're going to Shareshill Naomi? *ponders, plans and schemes*


More than likely, yes, otherwise it will be a long time between shows for me.

xx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Well maybe girls cant make mouse boxes, but they sure can breed winners!. An all girl victory today at Swindon mouse club. Hearty congratulations to Heather, Sam, Sarah and Emma. All the winners today were excellent. It was a pleasure to judge mice of that quality. Please dont learn how to build mouse boxes....leave us something!.


Girls rool! 

Don't worry, i have no intention of making mouse boxes....

And it was an excellent show. I was there with Sam taking notes from the judge's side of the table (thanks Phil and Bob!), and doing a bit of stewarding. Swindon is always a great show, perfectly organised by Brian.

Also, it was great to win! Especially as it's my last show of the year now - the next one i'll be going to is Harrogate at the end of January. I've had a very good year of showing, with several wins and also doing pretty well in the top 20. Now i'm just plotting for 2011.... watch out, boys! :twisted:


----------



## pinkymilge (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello! New to all this so be gentle with me lol.

My son has just started to breed mice and as we live in Preston we would love to go to the show on saturday but having never been dont know what to expect. He doesnt have any mice of show quality but would love to see some that are and learn a few things from other breeders. Can you tell me what goes on? Can the general public visit the shows? Are there any mice for sale at shows? Sorry for so many questions, just never been to anything like this. Oh and I can recommend the pig and whistle pub next door!! Excellent carvery for a great price.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I cant get to Preston Show, but yes it is open to the Public, and I can assure you that all you have to do Is say to anyone that you are new, and you will be made to feel most welcome.Your post is quite late at night, by tomorow evening you will have loads of replies with offers of help. Gary


----------



## pinkymilge (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for that Gary. I know it's late but it's the only time I get peace to look on the pc lol. Shame you can't come to the show.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I will be showing on saturday at Preston. Just ask anyone there for Phil and I will happily show you around and explain the goings on. New people are always welcome at mouse shows and you wont be the only ones. I agree about the pub, thats where we will all be by lunchtime......not everyone makes it back to the show!!. It wont be long till Garys showing(and winning) on a regular basis like he used to. Watch this space!.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish everyone showing tomorrow the best of luck!! Have a lovely day xx

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be there showing for the first time, names Matt and i am new too! so will be great to chat to newcomers!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Best of luck with your first show, Matt!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks, i just got my maxey's out in anticipation, now should i take water bottles or just put carrot and cucumber in with them, experienced exhibitors please help.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Go with the Veg


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah, i'm knew i should, but i'm so worried about it all tomorrow; no idea how i'm going to sleep tonight!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

just pop a bit of veg in in the morning when i put them in their maxey and that will do them all day?

sorry to blab i'm all over the place arghhhhhhh


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

See my pm Mat!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> yeah, i'm knew i should, but i'm so worried about it all tomorrow; no idea how i'm going to sleep tonight!


It's exciting, yes?
Just wait until you get your first certificate!!

Chill buddy    
xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Guys for all your help, worry over, now i need to try and enjoy it all!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mine are going in their Maxeys this afternoon.To many things to do in the morning plus a long journey,so I shouldn't worry to much about a few hours.See you tomorrow


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

might pop mine in tonight let them build a nest etc.

see you tomorrow


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Good luck all for tomorrow.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow all and fingers crossed for you matt... dont forget to pick up those curly butts for miss lol


----------



## pinkymilge (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Mat, good luck with the show, and to everyone else. I dont think I needed to worry about going tomorrow, you all seem so nice and helpful 

See you all tomorrow. Will be there with my son who has short ginger hair and I have long dark hair so come and say hi to us 

Mandy & Tom


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats great.Don't come around 12.30,we'll all be in the pub


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope you all have a fantastic day! I wish I could go ): Yeah matt please don't forget  
Reminder: You're getting two from seawatch stud (phil)

Sorry, but I really don't want the chain to be broken along the line or they will be stranded, and i'm sure that Phil doesn't want to keep them


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I won't forget now, and i'm sure Phil will pass them to me as he wouldn't want to be stuck with them. Right i'm off for a shower and then get going!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Hope your mice do well in the show Matt! Someone take lots of pictures please


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck today for all XX
Can't wait to see pics


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

haha same
good luck to all


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

my mice are rubbish , i'm going to drown my sorrows!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, I'd be dumster diving....after a little drinkey or two.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Shiprat said:


> my mice are rubbish , i'm going to drown my sorrows!


Oh no they Aint !! get down that shed and plan your next line of attack.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Well done Phil (Seawatch Stud) Best in show ......also BOA satin, best AOV and BOA AOV.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pix?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Phil... did you win with a bootiful Black?  I agree with moustress, any pics?

K xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done Phil.

How did the marked section go?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> my mice are rubbish , i'm going to drown my sorrows!


well so were mine today.All the boys did the winning today.A line has been drawn in the sand.Just look at the mess we made









Phil,seawatch didn't judge in the end,good job he won BIS with an adult black.








best tan,a silver tan owned by Stuart Smith.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the oldest even ever won the marked Ian,a quadruple champion now.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> the oldest even ever won the marked Ian,a quadruple champion now.


yeah, the oldest mouse in the show, Joe's going to have that mouse stuffed and enter it!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

That bloody thing...maybe it wont make it through the winter. :twisted:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL.Well I'm knackered.Been up since 4.30.Great to meet new and old faces.Gonna get a drink and watch the x factor.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

quick first act is on now.


----------



## pinkymilge (Oct 21, 2010)

It was great to meet everyone today. And thanks to Phil and Dave for all the info they gave us about the different mice. I gave two new friends a lift home and came away with 3 lovely siamese so I was well pleased! Tom is really looking foward to getting some chins in the future. I think we both have the bug now! lol

Well done to all the winners. They all looked stunning to me!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My telly's gone bung. My cable connection for TV is very flaky. Very good with sounds, but the picture does all kinds of weird things. It's annoying when I turn the sound off and just watch the pix, I end up with nothing much that's good....I keep saying I'm gonna switch, and someday, Ill get ticked enough to do it, probably the next time my favorite show goes bad.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Phil said he won with a Adult Black.


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 5, 2010)

it was great to meet everyone today,you all made us feel very wellcome,which made it a very enjoyable day,michelle is still on about your dog sarah,thanks especialy to phil for the mice there great and will take the advice given to me by the other fanciers about the feeding and other things we talked about,maxi cages are next so if anybody has any for sale at manchester i would be interested jeanette


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The secret garden said:


> Phil said he won with a Adult Black.


sorry,very tired yesterday.Best opp age self,a baby red of Iains


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

robbie2 said:


> it was great to meet everyone today,you all made us feel very wellcome,which made it a very enjoyable day,michelle is still on about your dog sarah,thanks especialy to phil for the mice there great and will take the advice given to me by the other fanciers about the feeding and other things we talked about,maxi cages are next so if anybody has any for sale at manchester i would be interested jeanette


it was great meeting you.Bandits still going on about Michelle


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah was nice to have newcomers there yesterday, sorry i didn't get to speak to people that much as i was stewarding and paying much attention to Terry Thorne. I would thoroughly recommend spending time stewarding, i learnt so much.

I was extremely gutted that my mice were the wrong colour! gosh something so obvious but Terry put me right; I spoke to him after and he praised the health and type of the mouse and advised me on how to get my colour right, but with blues its going to be a long slog; so people might see a different variety being shown by the Madhouse until my blues are up to a decent standard. This is why you have have to show your mice, so you know where you are going wrong or where you need to go next!

Thanks to Phil (seawatch) for my beautiful trio of chocs, i'll be working them too, but they are lovely!

I thoroughly enjoyed the show experience and i can't wait to have some mice to enter again soon!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Blues are really tricky, I bred them 2 years or so ago and managed to get a few into a show and some were placed in their class and one I remember did quite well relatively think it was 2nd in the self u/8 challenge cant quite remember. It was my first time breeding selfs (and Id only been breeding mice of any variety for a year) and I managed to mess it all up by selecting too much on colour and I lost all type and health in my lines, eventually most of them stopped breeding and any of the decent ones left I sold on.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

It was a great atmosphere at the show yesterday. I enjoyed meeting the new guys, and especially catching up with Sarah and Mark.........The boys are back in town!!!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done Phil!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes well done.I hadn't realised how much I'd missed things.Shame we have to lump a dog a long everywhere we go now days :roll:


----------

